
Rant: Matrices Are Not Arrays of Numbers - tvural
https://usamo.wordpress.com/2016/01/17/rant-matrices-are-not-arrays-of-numbers/
======
dalke
From this rant:

> a matrix represents a linear map between two vector spaces

From Wikipedia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrix_%28mathematics%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrix_%28mathematics%29)
) we see at least two other uses:

> A major application of matrices is to represent linear transformations, that
> is, generalizations of linear functions such as f(x) = 4x. ... Another
> application of matrices is in the solution of systems of linear equations.
> ... The adjacency matrix of a finite graph is a basic notion of graph
> theory. ...

